# Big Blues



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm new to Windsor from Chicago. I do not have a boat. Where is my best option to catch some monster blues, and what baits work best? I usually fish with raw shrimp and freshly caught/cut bait.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Cats or bluefish? Cats, James river up near Hopewell. bluefish? Good luck from shore


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cats. I don't even know what a bluefish is lol.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

*Bluefish*

"You haven't posted in some time. Start up a new thread, post to an existing one, just let us know you're still alive! (Promise we'll quit bugging you if you do.)"

Yellow eyed devils with lots of teeth and attitude! 

Lots of fun to catch from the beach.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Big cats try the James up around surry to Hopewell. or along the colonial parkway, some of is along the York river some is along the James.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I heard someone saying they thought some bigger bluefish might run up in the bay this year because of the colder than usual winter. It be nice to catch sum 10#+ blues off the beach, instead of the pan sized bait thieves I normally pull in.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

They come thru here ever so often end of april early may just gotta be out there when conditions are right, from the beach and occasionally out of rudee inlet.....geo


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm less familiar with that side, but anywhere north of the jrb will hold blue cats right now... With a general rule of thumb being the farther north, the higher your chances of bigger fish are. If you're only fishing from shore, I'd invest in some
Surf rods. This will help you get some distance and heave the heavy weight. If you're casting into deep water, use a lot of weight (8oz is the norm), because the current is very strong. A cast net is also a good investment for fresh bait. It's all a trial an error process... The best bait for monster blues by far is fresh cut Shad, and big pieces too. Change the bait out frequently, the big cats like bait that is still bleeding. The smaller (5-10lb) cats will hit chunks of eel, and bunker/menhaden all day. These you can buy at bait shops, frozen and sometimes fresh. Little baby cats all eat night crawlers too. Good luck and post some reports!


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. I will be put there somewhere on Thursday. Let you know how I do.


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Out of cutiousity, why is it that the further north you fish, the bigger the cats get? That's not the first time I have hears that. Kinda just thought a couple of old timers were sending me on a wild goose chase.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Less salinity and the James has some unbelievable deep holes up by Hopewell. Over a 100' in spots.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Lots of good info here: 

http://www.jamesrivercats.com/


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info but I don't need to know how to catch them as much as I am looking for places to fish from shore. All I have been able to find online is a couple spots in downtown Richmond, but I have my doubts about catching a 30+ pounder there as opposed to Hopewell where the river is more than double the size. Although, I have heard the shad are there in Richmond so maybe?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

The James surely lacks places to fish from shore. The only place I know of around that area is the pier at Wilcox Wharf. Haven't fished it myself, but I know the boaters catch some really big ones in that general area:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=1260...SEzoKwBw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&output=classic&dg=oo


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sweet. Thanks man. That's exactly what I was looking for. I will probably start in Richmond to catch some shad for bait and if I don't get any cats there, I will take the shad to Wilcox and press my luck.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Go to the top of the page and click on HOT SPOTS to find some locations to fish. may not be a big help but it does show spots to fish everywhere


----------



## H2OHEAVEN (Aug 29, 2007)

I live in Hopewell. The Citypoint area where the James and Appomattox meets there is a park at the Appomattox Manor. Its a long point where the rivers meet. In the spring I have caught stripers up to 40 pounds and cats to 30 pounds. I like herring in the spring but the lst few years you cannot catch and keep them but I am sure shad would be a second best. There is also a pier at Weston Manor. There is also fishing at the upper end of the Hopewell marina. All of these are day fishing only.


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks H20HEAVEN.


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

If you're catching Shad, be mindful of the different species and try to abide by the regulations. The best bait I have personally used are the big "gizzard" Shad cut up while still kicking. Those you can't catch by hook and line (I don't believe anyway)


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Started fishing An arrows Landing at 7, been here 2 and a half hours. Shad have been jumping all over, and I have pulled in 4 hickories on a silver spoon, biggest was pushing 3 pounds. No cats on the shrimp tho. Also caught a small frog that is soaking now. Gonna change spots soon. Remembered everything but the ice this morning.


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ancarrows Landing *


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Left Ancarrow's at noon and went down the street to the 14th St bridge and have been absolutely tearing the Hickories up. Between me and a gentleman fishing next to me, we have hooked over 100 and landed well over 50. No cats yet tho. Hopefully as the sun starts going down.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

parking should be interesting now.......


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ended the day with all the shad I could handle, a 10 pound blue cat taken on raw shrimp, and 2 around 15 pounds on cut shad. No monsters but still a great day.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Sounds like a good day to me.


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Indeed it was.


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

Your report inspired me to pull my little boat up there this afternoon. Launched at ancarrows, run up river... Ended up striking rocks with my prop under the 14th st bridge. My wife and I casted for several hours and caught a half dozen or less. Many boats and a crazy number of people fishing from the shore - didn't see much catching. We caught none on small spoons, most were caught on a small 2" crankbait that I switched to.


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry for your bad luck. I was using a half oz silver Kast master spoon and the gentleman next to me was using pink and green Shad Darts. We did very well. Actually, maybe you went too far up, bcuz around 5 pm a guy came down by us and said that he hadn't caught anything by the 14th street bridge but he caught at least 10 or so in about an hour by us before he went home. I think the reason we did well is bcuz at low tide I noticed a deep hole and decided to fish there, and the older gentleman said that area is the only place he fishes from shore every year.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Wow...sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

I was one of the crazy people fishing from the shore lol. Yes, the james gets crowded during the shad run. If you come, be prepared to get cozy with your neighbor. My cousin and I stopped by to do about a hour of fishing. Both of us caught about 10. We kept four for catfish bait and gave the rest away. We were using a regular shad spoon that one of the locals were selling last year. When the season gets to full effect, he should be back out selling them. 

The 14th st bridge gets very low. I would not take any kind of boat up higher than the train. Some kayaks can get to the bridge, but the current is so rough that it would be tough fishing.

The shad run only going to get better. Get out there. If ya do... come say hi. Look for the orange cap


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

I wish it wasn't such a long drive for me, I need to catch something before I go nuts. I just can't seem to find anything biting where I live


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Jamestowne Island; Blacks Pointe is a really good spot to fish from the beach for fatcats!


----------

